# SMOKED SHARK WITH SHALLOTS & SPAGHETTI!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Happy Friday Great Cookies!













DSCF8382.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014


















DSCF8383.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






I put some mako shark onto my tiny old gas smoker, and having first mopped it through grapeseed oil...













DSCF8384.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






And I did low heat for 30 minutes (atop a grill grate in the smoker)...and with hickory chips.













DSCF8385.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






The shark was sensational!













DSCF8386.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






I layered it over a wheat-free pasta (brown rice spaghetti from Trader Joe's) and with flat leaf Italian parsley, chopped raw shallots, a red pepper, and then much cayenne, gray sea salt, and luscious olive oil!













DSCF8387.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






I paired this with dry Italian "Gavi" (white wine made of Cortese grape) and it was lovely...(yesterday's smoked frogs' legs got paired with a bottle of this too, and thus I can attest to the wine being FABULOUS with both shark and frog)!













DSCF8388.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014


















DSCF8389.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






This was SO SOFT and amazing! My dogs had their own shark steak prior to us (they get fed first, just in case they don't finish as then we could eat, yes)?













DSCF8390.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014


















DSCF8391.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






And once I cut into it, I readily saw, that a KNIFE was not needed in any way. This fish could indeed be cut, just with a spoon!













DSCF8392.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 12, 2014






So twirling and whirling I did go!

Happy weekend to all!!!!!!!!! And here is to you evoking your inner shark, in good ways, today!!!!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmmmmm, looks delicious.  Let me close my eyes and relish the flavors you put in my mind.

......................

......................

......................

Ahhhhh, no need for breakfast.  I'm full!

Thanks Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you so much Ray! And happy weekend to you and yours!!!

I'm posting soon in our fun wino group section too, perhaps this weekend even or next week. Meanwhile, I do encourage everyone to do the same!

Cheers indeed!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 12, 2014)

Now that's what I called a Friday steak. Very nice dish.

No knife needed and no bones picking. Add a glass (or more) of white...you can only go down from here.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you tons!! (Atomicsmoke). I'm still kvelling about your eggplant cannoli!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy weekend!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

Leah, As always it looks very tasty. I like shark. Haven't had any in a couple of years.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks David! Today's was so soft and really wonderful! The cayenne and gray sea salt made it really pop with savory and sassy flavor! Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful as always Leah!  Haven't had any mako in a long time, so might need to remedy that soon!  I'll never forget going to a little waterside place on the Florida panhandle many moons ago. The young lady I was with wasn't big on seafood so I told her the " shark bites" I ordered were really just chicken nuggets with a cutesy name. She devoured almost the whole order before I told her she was eating mako shark. The rest I the trip she was intent on trying as much seafood as we could find, including crawfish and oysters on the half shell, all of which she loved.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you so much Andrew!!!

And while I cannot imagine someone NOT wanting to eat shark; (or anything really), I respect and love the story and also that your gal then ate all kinds of terrific things!

Here's sending a happy Friday wish your way! Make it delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## knifebld (Sep 12, 2014)

As always, those pictures should be hanging in an art gallery somewhere...shark looks fantastic. Very impressive. :)


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh Knifebld, you're so kind!

Thank you tons and tons!!!

It was soft and tasty shark indeed and fabulous with the cayenne and gray sea salt spaghetti!

So glad you liked it. Happy Friday!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 12, 2014)

There you go again , Leah 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . Another nice appetizing meal , and Sea Food , love Sea Food.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you Oldschoolbbq!

For a gal who cannot eat wheat, I do eat more "carbs" than anyone I know, smiles, and somehow good pasta with great seafood or fish, is becoming a daily ritual! Here's to that fun!

Thanks for checking out my shark! Happy weekend! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh my, Leah. This is terrific. I love shark and your treatment of it is stellar. I have to make a trip to the coast and get some!







Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you tons Disco!!!

This was so "baby soft" (ERGO: Baby shark perhaps? Smiles) but just beyond amazing! I now think that _smoked _shark is the best ever!

To the coast at Godspeed!!

Happy Sunday!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like a very nice & tasty meal, awesome smoke Leah !  :beercheer:


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you Justin! Here's to Smoking & to Sharks!!!!!!!!!! And happy Sunday to you!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

